# Where do I find the 2018 ASC medicare fee schedule



## Hamadryad (Jan 15, 2018)

I work in a specialist office and work in conjunction with an ASC. I have been having a very difficult time finding the 2018 Medicare ASC fee schedule. Where do I find it? Any assistance would be appreciated. Sorry for novice question; I'm still new to this.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Jan 15, 2018)

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/ASCPayment/index.html

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/ASCPayment/11_Addenda_Updates.html


----------



## Hamadryad (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you so much! It is greatly appreciated! Now I know where to look for next year.


----------

